# Here chicken chicken



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

Out looking in northern Kent county for a couple hours. Few chant buttons and fresh chickens. Another week or so for the chants I’d guess but chickens in two different spots. I found a batch last Thursday as well.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice!!
Thats a bunch of nice looking young chickens joshmack, yum.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I just cooked two in butter and a bit of water. That's the best way to cook them. Nothing to mask their floral scent.

I used water because they seemed a bit dry. They were in perfect condition but would have been better if picked at sunrise. These 90 degree days are tough on shrooms. I was actually surprised to find them because they prefer 70 degree days to fruit (I read that somewhere).


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I just cooked two in butter and a bit of water. That's the best way to cook them. Nothing to mask their floral scent.
> 
> I used water because they seemed a bit dry. They were in perfect condition but would have been better if picked at sunrise. These 90 degree days are tough on shrooms. I was actually surprised to find them because they prefer 70 degree days to fruit (I read that somewhere).


That’s a great idea crlticurl! I thought I remember you saying you didn’t agree with chickens? We had several days of 70s last weekend....very few other mushrooms where I was yesterday. Happy holidays to all


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Joshmack said:


> That’s a great idea crlticurl! I thought I remember you saying you didn’t agree with chickens? We had several days of 70s last weekend....very few other mushrooms where I was yesterday. Happy holidays to all


It's Grifola frondosa I can no year. So sad.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> It's Grifola frondosa I can no year. So sad.


So sorry Cc!!! My brother loves looking but hates mushrooms more for me. Darn the hens are so yummy too.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Joshmack said:


> So sorry Cc!!! My brother loves looking but hates mushrooms more for me. Darn the hens are so yummy too.


I feel sorry for me too! They were my favorite at one time.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

That is an awful curse to eat hens im sorry! I have it with chesnut boletes...maybe all boletes. Which i loved. Dried them first for stronger taste after rehydrating. So yummy and so awfull within a few hours. First time around i blamed it on lactarious indigo. A beaitiful and cool shroom. The next time though it was clear as they were all that the spaghetti held


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> That is an awful curse to eat hens im sorry! I have it with chesnut boletes...maybe all boletes. Which i loved. Dried them first for stronger taste after rehydrating. So yummy and so awfull within a few hours. First time around i blamed it on lactarious indigo. A beaitiful and cool shroom. The next time though it was clear as they were all that the spaghetti held


Hey Sparky23 did you harvest your lactarious indigo in michigan or was it when you were in alaska? Thanks


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

It was in michigan. Ive only found 5. 4 near south haven and one in barry county. One of the coolest shrooms ive found had one as my avatar pic here for a long time. We need to get a lil ms shroom trip around sometime on some atate lamd up north be a fun time.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> It was in michigan. Ive only found 5. 4 near south haven and one in barry county. One of the coolest shrooms ive found had one as my avatar pic here for a long time. We need to get a lil ms shroom trip around sometime on some atate lamd up north be a fun time.


I never knew we had indigo's, I can't even imagine running into a blue mushroom out there, they are spectacular looking. 

That ms meet up would be nice and a nice change from solo shroom'n all the time.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Found a few indigo's. Only one in MI was near Cadillac in the fall.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

celticcurl said:


> Found a few indigo's. Only one in MI was near Cadillac in the fall.


Cool that was my next question, indigo's in the north country. Cadillac is getting north enough for me.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

I find indigos here and there, in early fall. Almost always singles, never seen a group or quantity worth collecting. 

Heres a pic of one that I took with my old phone, I see now that I should take a better pic for my files, next time.....









-NC


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a great pic NC 
Now that is a deep blue almost purple like and I like the yellow amanita in the back ground for color comparison. Thanks for sharing... to cool.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Northcountry said:


> I find indigos here and there, in early fall. Almost always singles, never seen a group or quantity worth collecting.
> 
> Heres a pic of one that I took with my old phone, I see now that I should take a better pic for my files, next time.....
> 
> ...


If you hadn't told me that was an indigo I would have said that was a purple cort. Amazing color!!!!


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

celticcurl said:


> If you hadn't told me that was an indigo I would have said that was a purple cort.


You know, I took that pic so long ago, I dont really recall the details. That particular scene caught my eye, as Jeff said, with yellow amanita right next to it and some fall leaves around. Against the dark/wet leaf litter...the color contrasts looked almost surreal.

I do remember where I found that one, right adjacent to one of my wood duck ponds, so maybe I'll check it out this September and bring home a specimen for closer inspection and identification.

-NC


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty cool the deep blue milk they produce. Mine have never neen near that color. More light blue


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

celticcurl said:


> I just cooked two in butter and a bit of water. That's the best way to cook them. Nothing to mask their floral scent.
> 
> I used water because they seemed a bit dry. They were in perfect condition but would have been better if picked at sunrise. These 90 degree days are tough on shrooms. I was actually surprised to find them because they prefer 70 degree days to fruit (I read that somewhere).


Cooking them in water was not a good idea. I think it made them a bit mushy... soggy even. I recooked them this morning and got the rest of the water out and they were fabulous! I really love the taste of Cinci Chicken. I don't think they need anything more than a little butter and a bit of salt.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Northcountry said:


> I find indigos here and there, in early fall. Almost always singles, never seen a group or quantity worth collecting.
> 
> Heres a pic of one that I took with my old phone, I see now that I should take a better pic for my files, next time.....
> 
> ...


I have this picture on my big screen TV and now I seriously doubt this is a Lactarius Indigo. I'm not seeing any rings on the cap and it's way too purple. But perhaps you weren't saying it was a Lactarius Indigo but a Cortinarius iodes and I was just assuming you were because the indigo milky was mentioned in a previous post. Sorry about that.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

I


celticcurl said:


> Cooking them in water was not a good idea. I think it made them a bit mushy... soggy even. I recooked them this morning and got the rest of the water out and they were fabulous! I really love the taste of Cinci Chicken. I don't think they need anything more than a little butter and a bit of salt.


 I tried them with bbq on the grill ala M. Jack’s suggestion and really do like them with the bbq. Wanted to try them with his orange chicken recipe also but alas they are all gone. Thanks for the update CC; I’ve had them a bit dry also and tried to add more butter. I also agree that they are a great mushroom simply cooked.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

Keep looking. They fruit till late fall! I've got trees pinned for every week of the season.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

they don't seem as juicy as they look. Got most cut up and in the fridge. I'll cook them tomorrow and let you know how they were.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

celticcurl said:


> View attachment 320931
> View attachment 320932
> they don't seem as juicy as they look. Got most cut up and in the fridge. I'll cook them tomorrow and let you know how they were.


I cooked them in a cast iron skillet with a bit of butter and they turned out fabulously! They weren't tough or dry.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

celticcurl said:


> View attachment 320931
> View attachment 320932
> they don't seem as juicy as they look. Got most cut up and in the fridge. I'll cook them tomorrow and let you know how they were.


Did you let the frog go in the first picture or just add it into the pot?


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

PunyTrout said:


> Did you let the frog go in the first picture or just add it into the pot?


Lol good eye PunyTrout, never even noticed it.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

jeffm said:


> Lol good eye PunyTrout, never even noticed it.


You need to have sharp eyes to hunt mushrooms, _right_? 
_
Now why can't I spot Black Trumpets?...:sad:_


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

PunyTrout said:


> You need to have sharp eyes to hunt mushrooms, _right_?
> _
> Now why can't I spot Black Trumpets?...:sad:_


Me to, never have attentional, just while picking others and they showed up lol.


----------



## Joshmack (Mar 4, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Lol good eye PunyTrout, never even noticed it.


Yes my old man eyes missed the lil guy...tastes like chicken. Those are nice looking and looked to be prime for eating. We got a bit of rain last night going to try and get out this weekend Good luck hunting!!!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

The only Black Trumpet I ever found was when I was taking a closeup look at a Chanterelle that was growing on a hill side. Bam, there it was growing a foot away. If it was a snake it would have bit me. I still have never found a decent patch since.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Reminds me of a pic I took awhile ago, not staged, I spotted this little guy as I was filling a bag with trumpets.....










Been super-super dry around me but did find some nice, juicy chicken last week.....



















-NC


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

That's a cool pic NC

It almost looks as if he took on the color of the BT, to cool.

Nice chicks also.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I had to evict the frog. I left him a chunk. Not sure if he eats chicken or just the bugs attracted to the shroom.


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

It was a good day.....


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Chickens are just growing everywhere this year. Found 2 fresh ones today.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice !!
You down staters sure get alot of those white pored chicks, we get lots of yellows with an occasional white it seems. Good find


----------



## luckyfish (Jan 23, 2013)

jeffm said:


> Nice !!
> You down staters sure get alot of those white pored chicks, we get lots of yellows with an occasional white it seems. Good find


Yea chickens are freaking delicious when fresh. Yellow pored are good but nothing like white pored. I was hoping to find some hens but I'll take 10lbs of fresh chickens any day.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Jealous! I’ve gotta get out this weekend


----------

